# Descaling a Dalla Corte Mini



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I have upgraded recently from a Gaggia Classic to a 2nd hand Dalla Corte Mini. The user manual does not describe the descaling procedure and I cannot find anything online. I was wondering if anybody knows this machine and can provide some guidance.

Cheers


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Mini looks like an HX, internal water reservoir machine, with a 1.5l boiler.

So descaling will be the same as for other prosumer HX E61 machines - plenty of how-to's on this forum.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

The thing is the machine does not have a drain or a hot water valve so was wondering if there is a way to drain the boiler other than through the groupe head


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The HX water circuit is separate from the boiler water.: The boiler water is used to heat up the water in the HX tube & associated pipes.

To empty the boiler: Remove the boiler safety valve, then syphon the water out with thin plastic tubing. (Emptying the HX circuit involves tricky "plumbing" & is not recommended.)


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Juba said:


> The thing is the machine does not have a drain or a hot water valve so was wondering if there is a way to drain the boiler other than through the groupe head


This may or may not help, yes relates to dual boiler but I'd of thought the principles would be the same

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D38631&share_tid=38631&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> The HX water circuit is separate from the boiler water.: The boiler water is used to heat up the water in the HX tube & associated pipes.
> 
> To empty the boiler: Remove the boiler safety valve, then syphon the water out with thin plastic tubing. (Emptying the HX circuit involves tricky "plumbing" & is not recommended.)


In the review of the machine by Bella Barista they mention a specific procedure. So thought for the DC it will be different. General question for HX descaling: are they any deposits at the bottom of the boiler that might require full draining or can they be dissolved with the descaller


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just drain the boiler, pour in a hot solution of descaler (to the top), leave until the fizzing stops. Drain boiler again, refill with fresh water, drain & refill.....

When the drained water tastes of water, not descaler, the job is completed.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

So in conclusion no particular procedures. Will try this out today.

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Dalla Corte Mini is not an HX machine, it's a dual boiler...and should be descaled as such.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/DallaCorteminicloserlookv2.pdf


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The Dalla Corte Mini is not an HX machine, it's a dual boiler...and should be descaled as such.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/DallaCorteminicloserlookv2.pdf


Thanks Dave. Any idea how to flush the boilers?


----------

